# Central MA Contact List



## vortec7622 (Mar 14, 2015)

Didn't see a recent Central MA contact thread. Figured it could be useful especially if the predictions for this winter end up happening. Here's my info

Bryce M.
508-847-3478
[email protected]
2004 2500HD, 8' Fisher

Better off texting or leaving a voicemail as I don't usually answer calls from unknown numbers unless I know it's a customer


----------

